# Getting Mobile Sim at Dubai Airport



## Kangroo (Jul 6, 2011)

Can somone please advise if I can get a pre-paid mobile Sim at Dubai airport. Please note that I won't be leaving the airport as I am just having a few hour stop over for a connecting flight.

If yes, then what ID I need and where about at the airport I can get the SIM.

Thank You


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Both Etisalat and DU have counters at the airport - however, these are usually situated at the exit for arrivals - not sure about in the transit area. Usually to get a pre-paid SIM you're required to show your passport WITH the entry visa stamp. So on that note, not actually convinced you can get one.


----------



## Kangroo (Jul 6, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Both Etisalat and DU have counters at the airport - however, these are usually situated at the exit for arrivals - not sure about in the transit area. Usually to get a pre-paid SIM you're required to show your passport WITH the entry visa stamp. So on that note, not actually convinced you can get one.


Thank you for your prompt response, that is helpful.


----------



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

but if your arrival is very late, the counters may be closed.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I tried to buy a SIM in T3, and was told that I could only get TopUp cards for existing mobiles.

That said, if you have a few hours stopover, you can always come landslide, buy a SIM and go back as long as your country is entitled to Visa on arrival, and you have a boarding card.


----------

